# Fluval U4 internal filter



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a U3, that I use as a second filter, in a 58. 
It does a good job. 
I don't use the poly/carbon cartridges. I just cut some filter media, instead. 
I have a U4, that I tried using in a 75, but it created too much flow.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Really? In a 75 it created to much flow 0-o. Whoa! 
Have you tried any of the canister filters?


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yeah, it created more flow than my XP3! 
That's why it is back in the box waiting for a bigger tank.
:red_mouth


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Does it do a good job in terms of filtration?


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes it does a good job. 
I like the flexibility of putting different media, in the trays.
Plus not having to remove the whole filter, to change media.
What size tank are you thinking about putting it into?
Does take up some room.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

It'll be in a 75 gallon planted tank. I don't have it set up yet but this would just be an additional filter. I'm ordering the newly released fluval 406 as my main filter.


----------



## YellowDawg (Nov 1, 2011)

Isn't the U4 this giant hunk of plastic? I just don't see why you would rather have that when you could have a much cheaper powerhead.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Well, yeah but all the powerheads I've tried are extremely loud. I've tried the maxi-jet's, koralia and a petsmart brand and you can hear them really easy out of the tank, like a buzzing noise. Not the greatest thing when you trying to sleep. 

I'll only get one of these if the 406 isn't as giving a flow though the whole tank.Which it most might not I'll get this or some koralia powerhead. 

But with the powerhead I won't have any filtration it'll just be blowing things around...


----------



## daffyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

The U4 is quiet.
But, it does take up tank space.
Some tall plants, will camouflage it.
Here's a video that I found.
May answer some questions for you.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq4RVt3omgE&feature=related


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the video daffyfish. It looks like the only downfall to this as mentioned above is its bulkiness. I probably could hide it easily with such a large tank with some tall plants and I should be good.


----------



## steagle (May 9, 2012)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but did you end up getting this filter and do you have any feedback so far? I'm thinking of putting two of these at opposite ends in a 90g tank. I've heard some pretty mixed reviews about them. I'm not too worried about the bulkiness as I'll have enough room in the tank for a decent setup. I'm more worried about the force of the spray bar and how it may push plants away from it, exposing the filter to view.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry, no I didn't actually buy it. Instead I'm using a Fluval 406 and a Koralia nano 240 gph. The look of the u4's look in-tank didn't fit for me in a planted tank. 

The flow can be managed since it has an adjustable spray bar and plants getting blown around shouldn't worry you at all. Good luck!


----------

